# LaserJet 2600N -SE



## Arrow1982 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo! 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem normalen 2600N und dem 2600N-SE? Auf der HP Seite gibts nur den ohne SE. Den zweiten gibts ab Donnerstag bei Hofer.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (3. Juni 2008)

Hi 

Könnte sein dass beim SE noch extra Zubehör mit bei ist. Papier, größerer Toner, größerer Arbeitsspeicher oder sowas.

Wenn du den Drucker hast, sag doch bitte mal bescheid, wie die Bildqualität bei Fotos so ist  Würd mir den Drucker auch gern holen, zumal der nur noch knapp 170-200 kostet.


----------



## Arrow1982 (4. Juni 2008)

Beim Lieferumfang steht dabei : Toner für bis zu 2500 Seiten. Könnte sein, daß der da mit vollem Toner ausgeliefert wird. Weil HP liefert sonst ja nur Produkte mit halbleerem Toner aus.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juni 2008)

Bei meinem 2600N war voller toner dabei. der mit dem -SE zusatz ist einer mit 8 zusätzlichen MB Speicher. Zu der druckqualtität: macht für einen LAserdrucker super ausdrucke ich war richtig erstaunt!


----------



## Arrow1982 (5. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zu der druckqualtität: macht für einen LAserdrucker super ausdrucke ich war richtig erstaunt!



Kann ich bestätigen, wirklich zu Empfehlen! 

Man liest halt in manchen Foren, daß er öfters Probleme macht mit Streifen und so, ist aber vielleicht auch unsachgemäße Behandlung oftmals.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Juni 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, wirklich zu Empfehlen!
> 
> Man liest halt in manchen Foren, daß er öfters Probleme macht mit Streifen und so, ist aber vielleicht auch unsachgemäße Behandlung oftmals.


Es gab ne serie die eine defekte justiereinheit hat (und die serie ist nicht gerade klein). dort wird am linken rand auf ca. 10 cm kein rot gedruckt. das wird aber gottseidank von der garantie anerkannt und umgetauscht. ich glaub das meinst du mit streifen.


----------



## Arrow1982 (6. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> dort wird am linken rand auf ca. 10 cm kein rot gedruckt. das wird aber gottseidank von der garantie anerkannt und umgetauscht. ich glaub das meinst du mit streifen.



Ich glaube sowas habe ich gelesen, aber meiner geht gottseidank ohne Streifen!


----------

